

7 Tactics to Get the Most Out of Your Startup's Advisors - devendramistri
http://firstround.com/article/Get-the-Most-Out-of-Your-Startups-Advisors-with-These-7-Tactics

======
devendramistri
Clickable: [http://firstround.com/article/Get-the-Most-Out-of-Your-
Start...](http://firstround.com/article/Get-the-Most-Out-of-Your-Startups-
Advisors-with-These-7-Tactics)

